# Training in New York City



## LawKev (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get training for the following in New York City:

Emergency Vehicle Operators Course (EVOC), consistent with the 1995 National Standard Curriculum 

24 hours of HazMat Operations Level Training, consistent with federal OSHA regulations at 29 CFR 1910.120(q)(6)(ii)

I checked online and could not find anything.

ty


----------



## 94H (Jul 10, 2010)

I had a hard time finding courses also. I found it best to go through FDs in Westchester and further upstate, I had the website long ago, but 2am is not the time for me to look. 

REMAC NYC and Nassau are no help at all.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 10, 2010)

there are curse offered by employers.  Thery are generally not taught as indepdant courses. Especialy EVOC.


----------



## tekken1096 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try inquiring with AMR in reference to obtaining the EVOC training.

Here in Miami, FL they have an open door policy to anyone who may need EVOC training, whether it be city employees, county employees or an independent person.

-Chris


----------



## LawKev (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------

